# Houston County Hunting Club Looking for Members



## prydawg (May 23, 2018)

our club located in Houston County is looking for 4 members for the 2018-2019 hunting season. 450 acres of the 680 were clear cut in 2016 and sprayed in August of 2017. We have one member showing the club on Saturday and if you are interested please contact. Dues are $700 for the year.

Phone number is 478-451-7451

Member showing the land on Saturday
478-396-0582

We are located between Frito Lay and the Houston County Landfill. There is nearly a mile of power line with club stands and food plots. The land used to be part of Oaky Woods. There are plenty of deer, hogs, bears, and turkey. We are looking to have 8 members. 


• 680 acres 

Rules
All club members and authorized guest will abide by state laws & hunting club rules. A violation of state law and/or club rules, depending on the nature will cause a warning to be issued, fine, or termination of your membership. The rules will be finalized after the first club meeting.
• Safety is important! Wear hunter Orange at all times while on property during Firearm Deer season. You will identify your target and know what you are shooting before you shoot. Keeping in mind where others are, and where vehicles are on the property. You must be at least 50 yards from any public road or highway and 40 yards from the Private Property Owners while hunting.
• A membership included ONE member and ONE guest that must sign in and can’t return without you. 
o ONE immediate family member(son, daughter, brother, spouse, father, mother, etc. , no in-laws) can come to the club on their own if they come to at least two work day and pay an equal portion of the food plot funds.
o This family member CANNOT bring a guest.
o Children 15 and under must be under direct adult supervision. 
o THERE CANNOT BE MORE THAN TWO PEOPLE HUNTING UNDER ONE MEMBERSHIP AT ANY TIME. (This means that if the one family member is hunting, then the member cannot bring a guest.)
• Bag Limits and Game Rules
o 3 Bucks (no more than two can be taken by one person “STATE LAW”, 1 can be any size and the other two have to have at least 4 points 1in. or longer on one antler side) and 4 does per membership. NO BUTTON HEADS!
o 3 turkeys per membership.
If you bring a guest to turkey hunt, they must hunt with you.
o All other limits according to state laws.
o All animals harvested on this lease must be recorded in the harvest record notebook.
o One hog trap may be used before or after deer and turkey season for recreational use.
It must be placed by the member’s private stand.
o Hogs may not be hunted with dogs.
• A sign in board/map will be supplied. The member and/or guest must sign in and out before and after each hunt. A harvest, guest sign in, and comment/complaint book will also be located here. 
• All stand must be marked on the sign in board (private, club, or climbers).
• Club stands will be first come first serve, but cannot be hunted consecutively. Guests are not allowed to hunt club stands without a member until December 1st. 
• Two other private stands will be allowed.
• One additional portable stand can be used, but must be taken off the sign in board after each hunt.
• There must be at least 150 yards between stands in the woods, and 300 yards on the power line.
• Shooting range hours are between 11:00 am and 2:00 pm during deer and turkey season. Please be considerate of others if they are hunting.
• No one will cross property lines without permission. If in pursuit of wounded game you must have the other property owners’ permission. Contact President or Vice President if this occurs. Most likely we can obtain permission from landowner. Property lines are clearly marked. If not sure ask first.
• No Nails will be put in trees, no production timber will be damaged by cutting down or topping trees any pines or 4” in diameter trees). If not sure check with President or Vice President.
• Check with the president before cutting any trail larger than a four wheeler or trail.
• No excessive drinking. NO DRINKING WHILE HUNTING. The use of any illegal drugs will be reason for immediate termination of membership. 
• Consideration for others hunting is a priority. Do not drive in on someone who is already hunting. Use of the pin in board is to prevent this. If you have to retrieve downed game do so between the hours of 10am and 3 pm or after dark. Remember if you enter property early you have no way of knowing who entered after you, and who is hunting near you. If you have a stand on or near the main road expect other to drive past your stand. Please be considerate. Phone numbers of all members will be available and good communication is expected. It is preferred there is no driving on property from legal shooting light until 10 am, and again last 3 hours before legal shooting light ends. 
• All members will sign and receive a copy of these rules to acknowledge they understand the rules. Any fine imposed must be paid before member can continue hunting property. If a membership is terminated for any reason, that member loses all rights to hunt, must leave the property immediately upon termination, and has 30 days to remove any personal property (campers, stands, and other belongings.) from club property


----------



## Somanyminions (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you still have openings?  Could you please send a map showing the boundry


----------



## Tuck6969 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi, do you have any openings  left?


----------



## Jlrajarrett (Aug 18, 2018)

still available?


----------



## Somanyminions (Aug 19, 2018)

Are you still looking for members?


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 22, 2018)

Would you let a friend come down and hunt with you on the 1 day bear hunt? FRIEND! I hunt a large tract in talbot co. for deer


----------



## prydawg (Aug 23, 2018)

We are full for this season


----------



## Lsantos1218 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello,
Is it stil available? Please advise
Luiz@captainsantos.com
3214123363
Thank you


----------



## nathan boehm (Dec 9, 2018)

if you have openings for the 19-20 season please let me know. 478-397-6500 Nathan


----------



## Dhightower (Dec 10, 2018)

Will you have any memberships open for upcoming season? 706 983 2576


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2018)

prydawg said:


> We are full for this season


Just PM me when u need it back open. ?


----------

